# im kinda new still, what options are there?



## nj2alaska (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey i purchased a 2008 atlima 2.5S in july. Now im figuring to do some things to it. Other then wheels and lights . What could i do to it? How much does a intake really help out? any other perfomace mods for the 2.5? cant really lower it ... currently in alaska and the winter weather wont be too ncie to it lol...but yeah please i could use help. thank u...

and what kind wheels would look good with darkslate? 

Thank you


----------



## DrDemo (Sep 25, 2009)

i'll say chrome... why you ask! cause it goes well with almost everything lol


----------



## WillyR (Oct 19, 2009)

Darkslate = Gunmetal rims IMO

Other mods would probably be tints, a nice spoiler (not riced out)...a cold air intake and from there forward you could upgrade the interior?

If you want something nice and have money to spend, you can go with a good lip kit for the Altima: http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h121/WhiteAudiA4/DSCN4864.jpg 

That one is SICK man


----------



## exchevyman2008 (Dec 2, 2009)

there are several options.. my opinion would be not to waste money on tinting windows, lowering, flashy rims, or chrome accessories that will just decrease the value of the vehicle. If you going to put money in it might as well increase your "grin" ...

Cold air intakes on our vehicles do not give enough boost to really feel it but it will make it sound a bit better. 

Heres a video of a Stillen Cat back system with a fujita intake on a 2008 altima 2.5 ...Definitely not the best sounding...






You can also go with a 60 series flow master muffler which will give it more of a chop and deeper sound.. 

This is the nismo catback on the altima 2.5 not bad sounding definitely better than the stillen 






And this fella with the magnaflow exhaust on his 2.5 altima has his sounding really good.







I have 2008 altima 2.5S sedan. Not going to do anything with it but those are your options. This up coming year I am going to find me a good used 2008 altima 3.5 coupe with the 6 speed manual and play around with that. I dont see any need to throw money into something that starts off with 100 less horse power than than the v6.. giving the 2.5 to my wife. she likes it.


----------

